# Real Bull Controller box question



## sacentre (Dec 11, 2021)

Is anyone else using a lathe with this controller box (see photo)?  I bought it to replace an older controller which didn't come with a tacho but the KBIC-240D controller board and motor is the same. 

I have a question about the RPM display. After about half an hour, the digital display starts regularly flashing "8888" about twice a second.  It clears if I switch off and on again. Is this some form of temp/overload signal or could it be a fault somewhere? 

TIA

Trevor


----------

